# Disable Internet Access to Other Users on Same Computer?



## jdtla (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi:
My daughters log on my computer as different account users (limited) for games, Word etc. I have cable modem and do not want them to be able to access the internet.
Is there a way I can disable internet access to their user names without disabling my access? Right now I just have all accounts password blocked so they can't get on at all, but I would like to allow them to log in to their user names, just without internet access.
Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jdtla*

What operating system are you using?
If you are using Windows XP, is it Home or Professional?


----------



## jdtla (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm using XP Home.
Thank you.


----------



## jdtla (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi:
My daughters log on my computer as different account users (limited) for games, Word etc. I have cable modem and do not want them to be able to access the internet.
Is there a way I can disable internet access to their user names without disabling my access? Right now I just have all accounts password blocked so they can't get on at all, but I would like to allow them to log in to their user names, just without internet access.
Your help is greatly appreciated!!  

I have XP Home...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Unfortunately Windows XP Home does not have the Group Policy snap-in that Windows XP Professional has.

There are 3rd party programs that will help simplify the process, some even have a trial period so you can evaluate them and decide which one suits your needs and priorities.

*imonitor* has a 30 day trial period:
http://www.restrictaccess.com/index.html

Parental software for Internet filtering:
http://www.softforyou.com/

http://www.fosi.org/

Have a read through this to keep ahead of the game:
Windows XP Security Checklist
Certain Programs Do Not Work Correctly If You Log On Using a Limited User Account
HOW TO: Use the Internet Explorer 6 Content Advisor to Control Access to Web Sites in Internet Explorer
http://www.howtonetworking.com/Internet/restrictie0.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## cmw2010 (Dec 3, 2006)

How about Windows SteadyState , a free download from Microsoft, you can block any program from any user.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do not create multiple threads for the same issue. I've merged your duplicate thread.


----------



## jdtla (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry about that...


----------



## jdtla (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for the great advice! I will look into all of these options.


----------

